# [Neubeginn - Allianz] Die Nebelwandler suchen DICH!



## dude89 (3. Juli 2011)

_... Es wird dunkel... Nebel zieht auf... dich fröstelt... irgend etwas ist da draußen... es kommt näher... du spürst seinen Atem in deinem Nacken... du merkst gar nicht, wie es dich in die Anderswelt zieht... es gibt nur noch dich und den Nebel..._

*Die Nebelwandler suchen Dich!*

Unsere neuformierte Gilde sucht tapfere Mitstreiter, die sich nicht im Dunkeln verlaufen und keine Angst vor geheimnisvollen und gefährlichen Orten haben.

Noch sind wir nur zu fünft, doch das kann sich schnell ändern, denn wenn es dunkel wird, dann kommt er - der Nebel!


Was suchen wir?

Wir suchen Leute, die bereit für einen Neuanfang sind, denn wir wollen mit neuen Chars komplett bei Null beginnen. Geleitet wird die Gilde von einem erfahrenen Spieler, der uns sicher durch die verschlungenen Pfade der World of Warcraft mit ihren Dungeons, Raids, Schlachtfeldern, Arenen und allen sonstigen Gefahren bringt.

Wir suchen Mitstreiter ab 18 für eine tolle Zeit beim Leveln und später entspannte, aber erfolgsorientierte Raids. Dabei legen wir großes Augenmerk auf einen konzentrierten Spielablauf. TS ist bei unseren Raids Pflicht, genauso wie Engagement, Ausdauer, Lernbereitschaft und Spaß am spielen.
Aber wir suchen natürlich auch außerhalb der Raids aufgeweckte Leute, denn die Gilde wird sich keineswegs nur aufs raiden beschränken. Über Vorschläge für sonstige AKtivitäten freuen wir uns sehr ;-)


Womit können wir euch (in den Nebel) locken?

Wir bieten Euch eine Gilde, die noch ganz am Anfang steht und die ihr noch maßgeblich mitformen könnt, eine offene Gildenstruktur mit völliger Entscheidungsfreiheit, ein Forum mit TS, einen reichen Erfahrungsschatz und Unterstützung in allen Lebenslagen.


Kommunizieren mit dem Nebel - wie erreichst du uns?

Du kannst über unsere Webseite *http://www.nebelwandler.gilden-welten.de* oder ingame auf dem Rat von Dalaran (/who Nebelwandler) mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen. ;-)


----------



## dude89 (4. Juli 2011)

Link auf unsere Webseite: *Nebelwandler*


----------



## dude89 (5. Juli 2011)

/push




Suchen immernoch, bald gehts los!


----------



## dude89 (9. Juli 2011)

Unser Leveldurchschnitt ist derzeit bei 25, aber wir haben von Level 1 bis 60 alles dabei uns es macht echt Spaß, noch werden alle Klassen gesucht ;-)


----------



## dude89 (11. Juli 2011)

URL angepasst ;-)


----------



## dude89 (13. Juli 2011)

/push


----------



## dude89 (17. Juli 2011)

/push




Wir nehmen wieder alles auf, seit neuestem auch Todesritter ;-)




PS: Ihr müsst auch nichtmehr zwingend neu anfangen, bis Stufe 70 ist momentan alles vertreten^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich empfehle dir dringend, die Regeln in diesem (Unter-)Forum zu lesen. Achte besonders auf die Stelle, bei der es um das Thread-Pushing geht.

Hier ist und bleibt zu.


----------

